# How long do your FiveTens last?



## LastDetail (Apr 2, 2014)

It would appear I have blown out the soles of yet another pair of FiveTen Freeriders, this time I was able to pull it off in just a shade under seven months. This is kinda starting to work my nerves a little bit as I really am reluctant to be buy new MTB shoes twice a year, and at ~$100 I feel like I should be able to get more out of them. 

It occurs to me that perhaps the problem is me though, I wear out the sole in the same place (outside edge at the ball of the foor) and I can tell because the pins of the pedal start to get stuck in the rip/worn out section. 

I was debating the merits of possibly re-organizing the pin structure on my Atlas pedals, but am semi-reluctant. Wanted to get the thoughts out of the community and see if my results are different than others before I go messing with my pedal setup.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

I have always heard that depending on the type of pins used and how much you ride (and how hard) they do not last overly long.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

I’ve got a pair of Spitfires with over 1200 miles of Midwest trail riding on them. Soles are worn but no holes yet. Not quite as stiff as when new but they’re still getting the job done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I am able to get 7-8 months out of five ten's which I am happy with and usually purchase two pairs at a time so I always have a back up pair. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

I've got 4 pair of the Impact Low model. 2 of the Sam Hill Signature model, and 2 of the regular model. They are all original Five Ten, not the crap Adidas is putting out. All 4 pair have held up extremely well. Only had to have some of the toe caps re-glued. Bottoms are in great shape, and I've always used flat pedals. Now... back to the "new" Adidas offerings. I picked up 2 brand new pair of Impact Low's during the Five Ten 20% off sale right after Christmas. I have always worn size 11 in all my Five Ten shoes, and that's what I ordered. Received the shoes and promptly set them aside for future use since my other 4 pair were doing just fine. Pulled them out the other day just to try them on, and I couldn't even get my foot in them. By the time I crammed them in the shoe, my toes were so curled up I couldn't stand it. WTH!! Called up Five Ten/Adidas and told them what was going on, and the CS lady gave me an email address to send my complaint to. So I did. Got an email back which pretty much said " you're screwed " Seems my complaint was passed the 60 day guarantee period. Not happy in the least. So here I sit with 2 brand new pair that I can't wear. So anyone looking for a size 10.5 which is what these probably are in all reality, message me here. 1 pair is black, the other Vista Grey.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

EDIT: sorry for the meaningless post. I meant to add the following commentary but got sidetracked last evening...

Those Freeriders are close to 10 years old. Granted, I ride clipless on my Range* more than flats, but those have nonetheless seen serious duty on my Operator in Whistler, Golden and shuttling closer to home. Plus I wear those casually A LOT.

The Malteses have been used extensively for the last 7 or so years, albeit in clipless mode only, so no pin carnage on the soles. I bet I have over 1000 days on those, because I often commute in them on my fixie (just to make sure the roadies don't confuse me for one of their own).

The Sam Hill Impacts are just as old, but have seen very little duty over the years for whatever reason (mostly because they are tanks).

My only gripe with 5 10s are that they are hotter than hell on my feet. There have been threads on this issue and most seem to disagree with this, so all good. I think the Malteses (and other models as well) are ugly as sin too, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

*and before that, on my Genius and before that, on my Ransom


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

FWIW: I've extended the life of mine a bit by patching the sole with McNett Aquaseal.


----------



## Velocipedist (Sep 3, 2005)

Interesting, my experience is the polar opposite. Have 8+ pairs of freeriders, dirtbag, freeride pro, macaskill, and spitfire. I have ridden flat pedals exclusively for nearly two decades and hands down the build quality has improved since aquisition by addidas.
In reality if you want more life out of your shoes rotate them and they will last longer than continual use. I have multiple five tens that are nearing a decade old that I routinely still use. 

As for your fit issue, bummer about the time frame, it is likely that addidas has better lasts / last material than 5.10 previously so the newer impacts have less variation in fit across a production run than before as the likely didnt own their production facilities and therefore less control of last rotation. Lasts used to be wood and are largely plastics and polymers now and over large production volumes deform and require replacement to maintain consist fit between the same size model different production lot.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

I burn through a pair of Mi6 rubbered 5.10's in less then 6 months. I guess you didn't realize they have a one year warranty.... 5.10 for life. 

Fill out a form, take a picture of the sole torn up, turn around has always been less then a week. I'll buy two pairs, warranty each of them twice and then buy again. Haven't had to return a pair since Adidas took over, we'll see. Sounds like you're wasting a lot of money though if you aren't using their warranty service.

Really odd about Adidas fitment too... I just got the new impact pro's in the same size I always get and they fit no different.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Mine last about a season. I usually keep 2 pair... right now Impact VXi and Freerider Pro. 

I would not buy VXi again, they seemed too bouncy for a quite a while. They absorb impact well but rebound too fast vs the OG impacts. I've been through a few OG impacts and they are better vs VXi imo, but heavy and absorb 10 lbs of water when wet. 

Freerider Pro seem awesome so far. 

I get better life from mine vs some other guys, but I also vary my foot position on the pedal more... I move my feet forward a bit when climbing or on easy rolling trail.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

LastDetail said:


> It would appear I have blown out the soles of yet another pair of FiveTen Freeriders, this time I was able to pull it off in just a shade under seven months. This is kinda starting to work my nerves a little bit as I really am reluctant to be buy new MTB shoes twice a year, and at ~$100 I feel like I should be able to get more out of them.
> 
> It occurs to me that perhaps the problem is me though, I wear out the sole in the same place (outside edge at the ball of the foor) and I can tell because the pins of the pedal start to get stuck in the rip/worn out section.
> 
> I was debating the merits of possibly re-organizing the pin structure on my Atlas pedals, but am semi-reluctant. Wanted to get the thoughts out of the community and see if my results are different than others before I go messing with my pedal setup.


I run Atlas pedals and my 5.10 Freerider soles are 90% fine after a year of riding including winter. I find the shoe loses enough structure for me that they are too soft after a year so I get a new pair, but I am not wearing out the sole much at all.

I wear them enough that getting 1 year out of a pair seems fine by me.

I have some of the older Impact Low shoes that have seen multiple seasons and are not particularly worn. They are pretty bulky and heavy though. So there are trade offs.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I ride 50/50 flats vs spd's...

So, my five tens & clipless shoes are roughly 60% through their lifespan o_0

I've had the flat shoes for just over a year now.

A m8 that rides exclusively on flats... his five tens have just holed out on the bottom of one. He bought his the same time as mine, but - he does run less aggressive pins.

7 months... riding 4 times a week, agro pins, on gnarly terrain ^^ sounds about right ;-)

'We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom'


----------



## scrub oak (Aug 12, 2017)

Ummm. Did I miss something about five ten selling out to adidas?

I ride daily and I’m 2 years into my first pair. Now retired, and 6 months into my second pair. Great shoes. Hope nothing changes with that company.


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

scrub oak said:


> Ummm. Did I miss something about five ten selling out to adidas?


Bought out by Adidas in 2011.

I must have a very different riding style than folks at the top of this thread. I have a three year old pair of Freeriders and a 18 month old pair of Maltese Falcons, both pair are nasty dirty but look to have years of use left in them.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

I spend a lot of time on my bikes- a few rides a day. Anyway - 6-7 months or 1 main riding season before the holes in the soles start to bother me enough to want to replace. I've done the shoeGoo / aquaseal to put a little extra life in a few and also warranted 1 pair that died in no time flat. Freerider Pros are the best shoe they make for me on all counts.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

LastDetail said:


> It would appear I have blown out the soles of yet another pair of FiveTen Freeriders, this time I was able to pull it off in just a shade under seven months. This is kinda starting to work my nerves a little bit as I really am reluctant to be buy new MTB shoes twice a year, and at ~$100 I feel like I should be able to get more out of them.
> 
> It occurs to me that perhaps the problem is me though, I wear out the sole in the same place (outside edge at the ball of the foor) and I can tell because the pins of the pedal start to get stuck in the rip/worn out section.
> 
> I was debating the merits of possibly re-organizing the pin structure on my Atlas pedals, but am semi-reluctant. Wanted to get the thoughts out of the community and see if my results are different than others before I go messing with my pedal setup.


I did the same with my first pair of Freeriders. I still have them, since the uppers are still in great shape. One of these days, I'll get around to patching up the soles.

At any rate, the problem is less the shoes and more your pedals. After I blew out the soles on the regular freeriders, I bought new, wider pedals that support my feet better (DMR Vaults) to go with my new shoes (Freerider Contacts). I have at least a year and a half on those Contacts now, and even though the soles show wear, they're holding up great. Vaults have fairly aggressive pins, too.


----------



## KonaJon (Jan 25, 2018)

Always less than a year, usually within a few rides the sole on my freerider vxi's start to come unglued and then eventually just fall apart. Thing with 5.10 is they have a year long warranty, so I just send them back for new ones every time. Last time I did it they upgraded me to the Contacts because the sole is a little more durable, we will see what happens with my other pair of vxi's that have to go back.


----------

